# Another look at bacteria and IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI: DR Drossman http://www.aboutibs.org/IFFGD_Bacteria.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

